# Share your favorite store bought salsa dip you like?



## Caslon

*Favorite store bought salsa dip?*

Of course we should all learn to make our own salsa dip, and many here probably do.  I recently came across a store bought salsa brand called Herdez. Sold at Walmart and who knows where else. It has a unique combination of tomatoes, lime, salt, garlic and cilantro that is very Mexican tasting.  Almost exotic ancient Aztec tasting. It's supposedly the #1 brand salsa south of the border.  It's really unique tasting, but is a bit wet, so I drain out a lot of the excess water from it.  The Herdez salsa brand I bought was listed as Mild/Medium hotness and had just enough peppers to leave a mild heat afterburn.

Other big name store bought salsa brands I've tried are... (not in jars, but in plastic containers ,near the deli section) include Rojo brand, Santa Barbara brand is excellent...I suppose there are dozens?  

If you come across Herdez brand salsa, please try it. it's a very unique tasting salsa dip.  It's my #1 from now on.

P.S.  Herdez also sells pork rinds. They call them chicharonnes. They are better than "Baken-Et" pork rinds which are a leading brand seller of pork rinds in the US.  However,  a lot of Baken-Et brand pork rinds are big and fluffy and it's like biting into foam rubber.  Herdez brands keep their pork skin rinds smaller and crunchier.  I like that.   I don't like the  super small "chicharonnes" tho, that some makers market, they almost taste "wet" when you bite into each one of them. That feels weird to my mouth.


----------



## Cheryl J

I almost always make my own - super easy.  Roma tomatoes, white onion, jalapeno, cilantro, and a little salt.  Sometimes some fresh lime juice, if I have it. 

If I don't make my own, my first choice for salsa or pico de gallo is Rojo's.  I agree with you that Herdez products are good, I almost always have a can or three in the pantry.


----------



## Caslon

Cheryl J said:


> I almost always make my own - super easy.  Roma tomatoes, white onion, jalapeno, cilantro, and a little salt.  Sometimes some fresh lime juice, if I have it.
> 
> If I don't make my own, my first choice for salsa or pico de gallo is Rojo's.  I agree with you that Herdez products are good, I almost always have a can or three in the pantry.



Come to think of it, I have seen Herdez bottled products on the shelves, I never bought any bottled product of theirs.. I just happened to come across Herdez's ready made salsa dip in those plastic containers you see at the deli area.   Some other brands I've bought were pretty good, until I tried the Herdez brand.  It must be the lime.


----------



## CraigC

My Pico de Gallo! Every ingredient that goes in it, is store bought.


----------



## Rocklobster

I like Herdez. Tastes nice a fresh compared to the other jarred salsas..


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My favorite salsa verde:


*Hatch Chile Salsa*


Ingredients:

 2 Tbslight olive oil 

½ cupchopped onion 

1 tspgarlic, minced 

2 Tbs cornstarch

4 Tbs water 

¼ tsp cumin 

 ¼ tspblack pepper 

1½ cups vegetable broth  

1 cup Hatch chiles, roasted, peeled and chopped***

¼ tsp dried oregano 

½ tsp salt 

*Instructions:*

In a medium saucepan, heat the lightolive oil over medium heat. Add the onion and sauté until the onionsare translucent, but not browned. Add the garlic and sauté for 30 to 45 seconds more, just until fragrant.

Mix the cornstarch and water together.Slowly pour in the broth, then add the cornstarch and water, whisking constantly so that is stays smooth. 

Add all the remaining ingredients tothe onion and broth mixture and bring it to a boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. The sauce should be thickened just enough to coat the back of a spoon. Add more broth to thin it out if it is too thick.  Add salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste.


* Hatch chiles are only available fresh in August and September, but you can buy them diced in a can on the Hispanic Foods aisle.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My favorite Pico de Gallo:

*Pico de Gallo*

Ingredients:

 3 Roma tomatoes, chopped
1 red onion, chopped
2 jalapenos, seeded and chopped
2 scallions, thinly sliced, white andgreen parts
½ red bell pepper, seeded and chopped
½ yellow bell pepper, seeded and chopped
½ tsp garlic, minced
juice of 1 lemon (3 Tbs juice) 
¼ cup cilantro, chopped
Salt and pepper to taste

Instructions: 

Place the tomato, onion, jalapeño andgarlic in a serving bowl. Add lime juice andcilantro and stir to combine. Add salt and pepper to taste. Servechilled or at room temperature.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My favorite Salsa Rojo:

*Salsa Picante*

Ingredients:

½ cup onion, coarsely chopped 
1 jalapeño pepper, coarsely chopped 
1 jalapeño pepper, seeded and coarsely chopped 
1 bell pepper, seeded and coarsely chopped
1 garlic clove, coarsely chopped 
1 Tbs cooking oil
1 (14.5-ounce) can petite diced tomatoes, undrained 
½ tsp ground cumin
½ tsp paprika
½ tsp oregano
¼ tsp chili powder
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
¼ cup fresh cilantro, chopped

Instructions:

Heat the cooking oil in a sauté pan until it shimmers. Add the onion, bell pepper, and jalapeño and sauté until the onions are softened but not browned. Add the garlic and continue to sauté until fragrant, 45 to 60 seconds. Add the canned tomatoes with juice, stir and reduce the heat to a simmer. Stir in the cumin, paprika, chili powder, salt, and pepper and continue to simmer the salsa for 10 minutes. Remove the salsa from the heat and gently fold in the cilantro. Move to a serving bowl and serve at room temperature.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocklobster said:


> I like Herdez. Tastes nice a fresh compared to the other jarred salsas..


 
I've never liked Herdez. It always tastes kind of flat. If I am going to use jarred sauce I will buy La Victoria or Pace.

Now, for queso dip, you can't go wrong with a jar of cheese whiz and a can or Ro-Tel seasoned diced tomatoes.


----------



## Caslon

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've never liked Herdez.



Not the bottled Herdez salsa, but the plastic container of Herdez salsa.

I thought  it exceptional.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

After trying many jarred salsas, I prefer Herdez.


----------



## LPBeier

I make my own, but if we do buy a jarred salsa to keep on hand, TB likes Newman's Own - specifically the Mango version. 

We get a brand here that is local to BC called Fresh is Best and quite frankly it is! It is in the deli section and their salsas and tortilla chips are really good. If I had to pick something close to my own, this is it.


----------



## Kayelle

I also make my own but when I don't, it's *always* Herdez. I've never tried the refrigerated Herdez Calson, only in the can or jar.   

Pace is way too sweet and nasty thick.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hee hee! I like thick salsa!  If I buy it, it's Pace or Old El Paso, but I usually use those as a sauce or ingredient rather than a dip. I make my own cooked salsas from garden and/or farmers market ingredients and freeze them. 

I think of pico de gallo as an entirely different thing - a fresh relish rather than a salsa. 

Can't wait till my tomatillos are ripe so I can make avocado-tomatillo relish and salsa verde


----------



## Kayelle

Don't get me wrong GG.....I like a thick salsa too. Pace seems to have thickening fillers in it that just turn me off.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Another vote for Herdez salsa, although I like to "doctor it up" a bit by adding a little chopped cilantro and fresh squeezed lime juice. Salsa Lisa brand is pretty good, too.

For a nice, quick "store bought" Salsa Roja to use on grilled meats or as a dipping sauce, I combine the following in the food processor:


7 oz. can Herdez Salsa Ranchera
12 oz. jar roasted red bell peppers, drained and rough chopped (I use Mt. Olive brand)
1 tbsp smoked Spanish paprika
1/4 cup red wine vinegar (can sub fresh lime juice)

Process until smooth.

I absolutely love this stuff. I don't recall where I got the recipe and, no, it's not authentic by any means. But it tastes fantastic. Smoky, vinegary, with a lot of depth of flavor (and a good amount of heat).


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds good, Steve. 

The 'smoky' part reminds me - sometimes I add a little bit of adobo with my pico de gallo.  I buy a can of chipotle peppers with adobo (probably Herdez, come to think of it ), freeze it flat, and break off a little piece to mix in.  

If I want a thicker dipping sauce, I make my usual pico de gallo and set some aside to put in the blender, then add back in.


----------



## Kayelle

That sounds delicious Steve..copied and pasted!




Cheryl J said:


> The 'smoky' part reminds me - sometimes I add a little bit of adobo with my pico de gallo.  I buy a can of chipotle peppers with adobo (probably Herdez, come to think of it ), freeze it flat, and break off a little piece to mix in.



Great idea Cheryl! Why didn't I think of that??


----------



## taxlady

My favourite store bought salsa is PepperMaster 10 Pepper Salsa. Just the right amount of heat and lots of flavour. It's not really available in stores with that name, except the PepperMaster's own store. He mostly makes his pepper sauces and salsa and stuff for other restos to brand as their own.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We found a fresh salsa (dairy section, by us) brand that we like a lot. Made by Sabra, it called "Santa Barbara Medium Salsa". It's not made anywhere near CA, though, but in White Plains, NY. 

Tastes so much fresher than any jarred salsa, and it's thick. I pulled the current in-use plastic tub from the refrigerator - it's about 2/3 gone - and laid it on its side. Took about a minute before it all slid horizontal.

It's a good thing we're having taco salad for supper tonight, seeing as how I now have a real craving for salsa!


----------



## CharlieD

I like Chi-Chi's brand salsa. There is something fresh about it.


----------



## Zagut

My store bought favorite is Pace Picante Sauce "Hot". 

The Medium is Meh and the Mild is worthless.

It's a staple in my pantry.

Goes really well with those cheap frozen burritos for a quick inexpensive fuel stop.  


Mrs. Renfro's makes a few nice habanero salsas I've tried and like. 

They have a large line of different salsas so they may be worth looking into.

Renfro Foods


----------



## Caslon

Cooking Goddess said:


> We found a fresh salsa (dairy section, by us) brand that we like a lot. Made by Sabra, it called "Santa Barbara Medium Salsa". It's not made anywhere near CA, though, but in White Plains, NY.
> 
> Tastes so much fresher than any jarred salsa,m



Santa Barbra salsa is great and one I included on my list of the best non bottled salsa.
I'm sorry people, I don't salsa anything in jars  and set it out as a dip with corn chips.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Caslon said:


> Santa Barbra salsa is great and one I included on my list of the best non bottled salsa...


Ah, I see that, but I know the product as "Sabra". I figured the Santa Barbara on mine was the product name, and that yours was the brand name. Whatever we know it by, it's good!

Like salsa, I know I could make hummus at home. However, my grocery usually has them on sale. I'd rather use the time to make the items that aren't as readily available at the market around by me. Balela is one of them...and I haven't made it for a while. Looks like it's time to mix a batch of it.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ah, I see that, but I know the product as "Sabra". I figured the Santa Barbara on mine was the product name, and that yours was the brand name. Whatever we know it by, it's good!
> 
> Like salsa, I know I could make hummus at home. However, my grocery usually has them on sale. I'd rather use the time to make the items that aren't as readily available at the market around by me. Balela is one of them...and I haven't made it for a while. Looks like it's time to mix a batch of it.


I'm going to have to try that balela salad. I think you mentioned it before. I had already saved it as a PDF. I'll bet it gets better as it sits and marinates in that dressing.


----------



## CWS4322

Guilty. I have no jarred / store bought salsa sauces in the house. I recently bought a bottle of ketchup (for a recipe I was testing). I haven't had ketchup in the house for years. I use tomato paste instead of ketchup (and yes, it is homemade tomato paste).


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I'm going to have to try that balela salad. I think you mentioned it before. I had already saved it as a PDF. I'll bet it gets better as it sits and marinates in that dressing.


That's gone on my "to do" list for the month of July with lamb kabobs on the grill...I'm tasting it already.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Caslon said:


> Not the bottled Herdez salsa, but the plastic container of Herdez salsa.
> 
> I thought it exceptional.


 
They put the same product in all the different types of containers, and I still think the product they put in the cans, jars and plastic containers tastes as bland as the containers themselves. When I bite into a salsa, I want it to bite back!

Try the recipes I posted. I guarantee they will make your hair sweat!


----------



## Addie

The only thing I have ever used salsa on is scrambled eggs. I used to like it medium. I never had a favorite jarred brand or even fresh salsa. Now my stomach will only accept mild. And I still don't care what the brand is. It has been years since I bought any salsa of any kind. Now Pirate has requested I put it on the grocery list. So I need to go back to post #1 and read the thread completely to see what I am doing. What I do know is that it will have to be mild. For the both of us. 

Thanks in advance for all the information.


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've never liked Herdez. It always tastes kind of flat. If I am going to use jarred sauce I will buy La Victoria or Pace.
> 
> Now, for queso dip, you can't go wrong with a jar of cheese whiz and a can or Ro-Tel seasoned diced tomatoes.



Many moons ago I bought a can of Ro-Tel just to have on the shelf. I had nothing in mind for them. Pirate just mentioned to me that instead of using them for a salsa, he uses it for a sauce with a large can or two of whole baby clams and olive oil, heat it up and use for a pasta sauce. He tells me that they are not too hot and my stomach should be able to handle the heat. If I can tolerate it that way, I just may start to make my own salsa minus the cilantro. The one time I tasted a food with cilantro in it, I felt like I had bitten off a big bite of soap. So it looks like a new adventure for me.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie....if what you're looking for is a mild, very inexpensive salsa for your scrambled eggs, get yourself a can of Herdez.  It comes in small cans.  Just be sure to check the heat level, they have several different kinds.   They probably have one without cilantro. Better yet, making your own is good - a couple of Romas, an onion and a jalapeno doesn't cost much at all and you can control what you put in there.   

If your son wants something different, let him buy it.


----------



## Kayelle

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> They put the same product in all the different types of containers, and I still think the product they put in the cans, jars and plastic containers tastes as bland as the containers themselves. When I bite into a salsa, I want it to bite back!
> 
> Try the recipes I posted. I guarantee they will make your hair sweat!



Not everyone likes sweaty hair.  At any rate, I hope you have *also* put these recipes where they belong SLoB, as has always been requested by the management.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....if what you're looking for is a mild, very inexpensive salsa for your scrambled eggs, get yourself a can of Herdez.  It comes in small cans.  Just be sure to check the heat level, they have several different kinds.   They probably have one without cilantro. Better yet, making your own is good - a couple of Romas, an onion and a jalapeno doesn't cost much at all and you can control what you put in there.
> 
> If your son wants something different, let him buy it.



Sounds like a winner. I will be doing my monthly shopping tomorrow. Please take pity on me. I am going shopping the day before the fourth. I must be out of my mind. 

Next question. If I do make my own, how long can I keep it in my fridge before it turns into a bowl of green mold? 

I have never been interested in Mexican food as such. Not even when I lived in Texas. So this is a whole new area for me in the food department. I was pregnant when I lived in Texas, and foods with heat just didn't agree with an expectant mother. My husband loved it so I kept a bottle of hot sauce in the house for him. That is as far as I was willing to go. And my kids only wanted the foods they were familiar with.

I worked in a Mexican café/bar. The customers were mostly from Mexico and they thought I was a cute American. I did learn to love some of Mama Lupe's foods. And I have to admit, they were really good. She was from Mexico also. She always kept a big basket of crackers on the table with very large salt shakers. Those customers sure loved their salt. They were always shaking it on the back of their hands and licking it off. I don't know why to this day. So I am off on to a new adventure in Mexican cooking.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie, if you decide to make your own, cut your fresh jalapeno in half, and remove the seed and veins before chopping it up. All the offensive heat is in the seeds and veins. Wear plastic gloves as eye rubs even hours later without using them are memorable. Better yet, make the Pirate do it. 

PS...it will keep well for a week or more.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....if what you're looking for is a mild, very inexpensive salsa for your scrambled eggs, get yourself a can of Herdez.  It comes in small cans.  Just be sure to check the heat level, they have several different kinds.   They probably have one without cilantro. Better yet, making your own is good - a couple of Romas, an onion and a jalapeno doesn't cost much at all and you can control what you put in there.



Don't forget the lime juice! 



Cheryl J said:


> If your son wants something different, let him buy it.



Definitely.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I'm going to have to try that balela salad. I think you mentioned it before. I had already saved it as a PDF. I'll bet it gets better as it sits and marinates in that dressing.


Don't let it marinate too long. The tomatoes get all weepy, no matter how well you drain them. Then the entire thing turns to mush. Unless I figure we'll eat it in a hurry, I make only half a recipe.



CWS4322 said:


> That's gone on my "to do" list for the month of July with lamb kabobs on the grill...I'm tasting it already.


I bet it would be perfect with lamb. However, I haven't yet mastered a taste for lamb. I make this with the intention of serving it with something pork-y, then we devour it before we end up making pork! 

 Perhaps I should rethink that "half-a-recipe" approach...


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Don't let it marinate too long. The tomatoes get all weepy, no matter how well you drain them. Then the entire thing turns to mush. Unless I figure we'll eat it in a hurry, I make only half a recipe.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Well then, I'll marinate it for a while, minus the tomatoes, and throw them in right before serving.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....if what you're looking for is a mild, very inexpensive salsa for your scrambled eggs, get yourself a can of Herdez.  It comes in small cans.  Just be sure to check the heat level, they have several different kinds.   They probably have one without cilantro. Better yet, making your own is good - a couple of Romas, an onion and a jalapeno doesn't cost much at all and you can control what you put in there.
> 
> If your son wants something different, let him buy it.



I went coupon shopping as I usually do just before shopping. I saw a coupon for Herdez. So I am going to buy the smallest product that the coupon will allow. I will look on the back and read the ingredients. I always do with a new product. If I can't find one without cilantro, then I will look for one with it further down on the list of ingredients. 

My son is great when shopping for meats. He forgets about shopping the "whole meal" concept. If he had his way, all we would ever eat is just meat. And maybe a veggie or two.


----------



## Caslon

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> They put the same product in all the different types of containers, and I still think the product they put in the cans, jars and plastic containers tastes as bland as the containers themselves. When I bite into a salsa, I want it to bite back!
> 
> Try the recipes I posted. I guarantee they will make your hair sweat!



Noted.  However, the salsa brands kept in the refrigerated area of the supermarket in plastic containers has to be fresher then the bottled stuff of the same brand that can sit on the shelf for years, I would think. Maybe not.
The Herdez Mild/Medium has a mild kick to it that's not too hot, not too mild.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Addie said:


> The one time I tasted a food with cilantro in it, I felt like I had bitten off a big bite of soap.


 
I have had a few people ask me not to garnish their food with cilantro because it tastes like soap, so in the Amoretti Test Kitchen I also keep a supply of epazote for garnishing. Epazote doesn't taste like soap, it tastes like turpentine!


----------



## Caslon

It doesn't take much overdoing the cilantro to get the dish soapy tasting.  I like how a small amount of cilantro adds an exotic flavor to some Mexican dishes.  Too much cilantro can overpower a dish very quickly. Some Mexican dishes overdo the cilantro added in.


----------



## taxlady

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I have had a few people ask me not to garnish their food with cilantro because it tastes like soap, so in the Amoretti Test Kitchen I also keep a supply of epazote for garnishing. Epazote doesn't taste like soap, it tastes like turpentine!


You have mentioned using epazote before, to punish people for a genetic difference from you. That sounds downright mean. Are you proud of this?


----------



## Caslon

"Epazote has largely been viewed as medicinal herb rather than a culinary plant. In general, its leaves used in the cooking to counter indigestion and flatulence effects of beans, high-fiber and protein food. Nonetheless, the herb has its own intrinsic phyto-nutrients which when consumed optimally would contribute towards overall wellness".

I wonder if that's what they put in Beano and other gas reducing products.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

taxlady said:


> You have mentioned using epazote before, to punish people for a genetic difference from you. That sounds downright mean. Are you proud of this?


 
I thought you knew that my goal in life is to piss everyone off at least once each year.  How am I doing so far?


----------



## NickeeCoco

I get the Herdez in a can sometimes (though I usually just make my own).  It's the only pre-made stuff I'll buy.


----------



## Addie

Well I bought a small jar of Herdez. Will get back to you at a later date.


----------



## Addie

I bought the jar of Medium Herdez Salsa and a small bag of rice chips with sea salt. Pirate tried it with the chips and loved the salsa. He even loved the chips. I wasn't to fond on the chips myself. But I had a coupon and the cents off made it cheap, so I thought I would try it. They needed more of the sea salt.

Pirate said that I could never eat the salsa. Way to hot for my stomach. They didn't have a mild jar. But I will keep my eyes open for one, and when I see it on the shelf, I will buy it so I can try it also. Like I said, I like I on my scrambled eggs or an omelet. 

I used to eat hot foods all the time. We would buy Italian sausages that were loaded with streaks of red pepper flakes. I would bake them and then we would sit on a Sunday night eating them while watching _Mission Impossible _ on a Sunday night. I would add a small jar of hot cherry peppers, juice and all to the pan and they would bake right along with the sausages. Then I had the gastro surgery and that ended the good eating for me. I am lucky that I can do the mild.


----------



## Kayelle

But Addie, in last night's dinner thread you said you used a can of Rotel tomatoes, it's no hotter than the medium Herdez salsa. I think the Pirate may have wanted it all for himself.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> But Addie, in last night's dinner thread you said you used a can of Rotel tomatoes, it's no hotter than the medium Herdez salsa. I think the Pirate may have wanted it all for himself.



And I only had one mouthful of that. I ended up spitting it out. I know what my half stomach can tolerate and anything past mild is not for my stomach. I ended up having an egg sandwich with a glass of milk followed by a swig of Mylanta for dessert. He had the Ro-tel and finished the leftovers today.


----------



## Caslon

Mild heat salsa is almost too tame for my liking.  I like the way Herdez labels and spices their salsa as Mild/Medium. A mild after kick of hotness that stays in my mouth for just seconds, so as to desire to go for more.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Mild heat salsa is almost too tame for my liking.  I like the way Herdez labels and spices their salsa as Mild/Medium. A mild after kick of hotness that stays in my mouth for just seconds, so as to desire to go for more.



And so does Pirate. He just had another snack of rice chips with the salsa. I ended up taking the jar away from him. He ran out of the chips and started to eat the salsa out of the jar. Yeah, I would say it is a hit with him. I have my instructions for the next shopping trip. One jar for the chips and one jar to eat with a spoon. He can make his own trip to the grocery store for his salsa.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I always heard "If you don't like cilantro, try it again".
I actually took that to heart, when I overpowered a dish once with cilantro.  I thought I hated it, until I realized that I was eating it in salsa at my favorite Mexican restaurant.  I now have a new love for it raw. Only raw. Not cooked in anything.

I don't buy it to use at home as i would waste most of it.  But it sure is good in the salsa at the restaurant.  And the salsa is very hot.  Very, very hot and very good. Garlicky too!


----------



## CraigC

Roll_Bones said:


> I always heard "If you don't like cilantro, try it again".
> I actually took that to heart, when I overpowered a dish once with cilantro.  I thought I hated it, until I realized that I was eating it in salsa at my favorite Mexican restaurant.  I now have a new love for it raw. Only raw. Not cooked in anything.
> 
> I don't buy it to use at home as i would waste most of it.  But it sure is good in the salsa at the restaurant.  And the salsa is very hot.  Very, very hot and very good. Garlicky too!



You know it it is used in Asian food as well. I'm going to make a noodle salad tomorrow that uses it, along with peanut butter, sesame oil etc.


----------



## Kayelle

Roll_Bones said:


> *I always heard "If you don't like cilantro, try it again".*
> I actually took that to heart, when I overpowered a dish once with cilantro.  I thought I hated it, until I realized that I was eating it in salsa at my favorite Mexican restaurant.  I now have a new love for it raw. Only raw. Not cooked in anything.
> 
> I don't buy it to use at home as i would waste most of it.  But it sure is good in the salsa at the restaurant.  And the salsa is very hot.  Very, very hot and very good. Garlicky too!



That's true with a lot of herbs and spices. For decades I thought I hated cumin. After tasting my MIL's *horrible* pot of beans and politely asking about the "secrets" she told me she used *lots* of cumin. It took me 20 years to even consider using it in a recipe. I use it often now in my cooking but I still shiver with the memory of that horrible pot of beans from my MIL.

I agree, cilantro should never be cooked and I like fresh cilantro so much, I use it daily even in dinner salads.


----------



## taxlady

That's funny that you guys think cilantro shouldn't be cooked. I detest raw cilantro, but I don't mind it at all cooked, in Indian food.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> That's funny that you guys think cilantro shouldn't be cooked. I detest raw cilantro, but I don't mind it at all cooked, in Indian food.



That's really interesting Taxi. Perhaps one of my objections to Indian Food is the inclusion of cooked cilantro. Hmmm...


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> That's funny that you guys think cilantro shouldn't be cooked. I detest raw cilantro, but I don't mind it at all cooked, in Indian food.



Me too.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> That's really interesting Taxi. Perhaps one of my objections to Indian Food is the inclusion of cooked cilantro. Hmmm...


Hmm, then maybe we can find you some Indian food that you *would* like. I have made this recipe, but before I figured out that I didn't dislike cooked cilantro, so I left it out. I also left out the red food colouring and used two random chillies instead of trying to find arabol chillies. it was delicious. I grilled it. I will try making it with the cilantro next time. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/tandoori-chicken-5037.html#post14493


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Hmm, then maybe we can find you some Indian food that you *would* like. I have made this recipe, but before I figured out that I didn't dislike cooked cilantro, so I left it out. I also left out the red food colouring and used two random chillies instead of trying to find arabol chillies. it was delicious. I grilled it. I will try making it with the cilantro next time.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/tandoori-chicken-5037.html#post14493



Thanks for pointing out that recipe Taxi, and it sounds like something I'd like.
As you notice though, the cilantro is raw in the marinade so I'd like it very much.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for pointing out that recipe Taxi, and it sounds like something I'd like.
> As you notice though, the cilantro is raw in the marinade so I'd like it very much.


Then you probably wouldn't want to cook the marinade and serve it over the chicken. I've never seen that done in an Indian resto anyways.


----------

